# Can you list the things a dog needs to get to crufts?



## Annabelschnauzer (Feb 11, 2013)

I am getting a puppy soon and I'm obsessed with trying to get a dog to crufts. I really want a show dog but its dad is white ( it's a mini schnauzer by the way) and im afraid it might not be registered to the kc.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you not get papers when you bought your pup?

Anyway, to qualify for Crufts....you would need to be placed first, second of third at a Champ show. Some premier shows but essentially the champ shows are the way to go

ETA I know nothing about showing schnauzers and if white are accepted in the ring but if she's not, should be ok.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

First of all the dog will have to be registered with the KC by its breeder or you cannot show it.

Then it will have to win in competition to qualify for Crufts - ie at a Championship Show where Challenge Certificates are on offer for the breed it will have to gain one of the following awards:

1st, 2nd or 3rd in Minor Puppy
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Puppy
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Junior
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Yearling
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Post Grad
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Limit
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Open
1st, 2nd or 3rd in Veteran
(wins in other classes, even 1sts, do not count)

It can also qualify by being awarded:
Best Of Breed at a Premier Open Show providing there were 3 or more breed classes for the breed (5 classes for the breeds in stud book band E)
Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show or Best Puppy in Show at an Open Show.

There are other ways to qualify - eg getting the Junior Warrant or the Stud Book number qualifies you for life, but you will have had to have had wins as above to do this anyway - and Champions, Show Champions, and (I think) Agiity Champions and Field Champions are also qualified for life.

As regards the colour, it looks as if white is acceptable in the breed standard, but I've only ever seen salt and pepper colours in the Best in Show ring. Ideally you need to talk to people who show miniature schnauzers to find out whether or not judges prefer certain colours - for example, I show border collies and even though lots of different colours are accepted, some judges can't see any other colour than black and white!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

As long as your puppy is KC registered (both parents need to be KC registered in order for your puppy to be) then you can compete in the show ring. Have you spoken to the breeder about wanting to show? If so and they are KC registered, the breeder should help you choose the puppy that is the best show prospect (as long as they aren't keeping it for themselves or someone else of course). In Schnauzers, I would imagine you will need quite a good dog in order to do well as they are a fairly popular breed so I would have thought the number of entries at champ shows were pretty high - and obviously the higher the entries, the harder it is to be placed, especially at a Champ show where you will be among all the big names and faces!

If your puppy is KC reg and you decide to go for it, you need to start training your puppy for showing, I am not sure what they do with Schnauzers but I think they are stacked. Then you need to either learn how to groom your dog correctly, or find someone to take the pup to in order to be groomed (although the vast majority do it themselves!) for the show ring - and Schnauzers have a very specific style for the ring, so if you do want to show, I would learn from or take your dog to someone who also shows Schnauzers - DON'T trust your local dog groomer to do a show trim, as they often won't have a clue! And that's no disrespect to the groomer, they are mainly trained to do pet trims, proper show quality breed trims are often few and far between in an average grooming salon!

Showing is really good fun, I have just started with our first pedigree dog and I love it - it's definitely something I am going to spend the rest of my life being involved with, I just love it! However, it is very addictive and very expensive, although you soon learn which shows you like doing and which you don't, so you will eventually learn to be a bit more strategic about which shows you enter and which judges you enter under! We are just finding our feet at the moment so we are just entering loads of different shows and figuring out which we like and which we don't, plus how far we are willing to travel!

However, if you decide not to show, there are various other ways you can attend Crufts - you could join an obedience club, an agility club or a Flyball club, Schnauzers are active and I think they would do brilliantly at agility, so look out for an agility club in your area that competes to Crufts level! The same with obedience and Flyball, although I must say i've never seen a Schnauzer do Flyball at Crufts level  you could even sign your puppy up to be a Pets as Therapy (PAT) dog and get involved with them, there is always a lovely PAT stand at Crufts with LOADS of volunteers all over the place 

.....So, just a bit of food for thought there, and it's not all about showing! I know how you feel, I have wanted to take a dog to Crufts since I was 7 years old and this year (I am 22) I am now getting my wish!

Best of luck to you - I am sure you will do it one day!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Annabelschnauzer said:


> I am getting a puppy soon and I'm obsessed with trying to get a dog to crufts. I really want a show dog but its dad is white ( it's a mini schnauzer by the way) and im afraid it might not be registered to the kc.


If you want a puppy to show, then I suggest that you buy a puppy from someone who is successful at shows. 
Why has the breeder used a non-standard coloured parent - have they said?


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

White is an ACCEPTED colour in the breed now in the UK. Be aware though that if you get a white pup it will be a lot harder to win with it as many judges will go for the other colours as whites have only been accepted in the showring for about 2 or so years now over here.


----------



## Dog Springs (Sep 24, 2012)

You may only be on about breed showing, but there did happen to be a white miniature schnauzer in the Small Agility Team competition last year.


----------

